# Smart Drive



## eesakiwi (Apr 22, 2009)

I can' really help you much here except to say I have a similar idea of making a F&P powered motorbike.
It seems that a 'space saver' tyre would be the right size to fit two F&P motors inside them.

How to connect it all up is another matter, so I will go ahead with my idea but use a external chainsaw motor (or a 12Volt DC motor) to drive the space saver wheel.

I found that I could burn the plastic off the ali bearing housing without leaving much of a mark on the ali. Just a small outside fire will do. Gas torch could work as well.
For some reason there wasn't all the sooty carbon you normally see in fires.
The Ali came out bringht & shiney, the second try, well it got too hot & melted one end of the housing..

I can't find a schematic of the F&P driver electronics. 
After pulling a few apart I think they actually convert 240Volt AC into 50 volt DC before sending it into the controller part of the circuit board, I'm probably wrong here.
If I'm right, I could probably power it using 4 small car batterys.
& figure out a way of controling the revs it does.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

eesakiwi, you do realise the smart drive motor is a BLDC motor, right? You can't just feed it DC, it needs three phase AC. A Kelly BLDC motor controller may do the job.

I'm working on a replacement logic board for the F&P power module to use these motors as servo drives on a mill. If you need any info about the controller, I can probably help you there.

Sam.


----------



## JeffA (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

I see this thread is a bit old but I was wondering if anybody was still onto using a smart drive motor for traction on an EV. While much has been written on the smart drive as it pertains to its use as a generator, I have not been able to find much relating to it's power and torque rating. While mention is made of a maximum generating capacity of about 1.4KW, how does this relate to motor power and, most importantly, derating for over steady state current vs time. If I get enough spec (quasi - spec in this case) information, I am prepared to design a motor controller from scratch to optimize the motor performance (including use of the position sensors and possible regenerative braking). In addition, has anybody had any issues with the plastic rotor strength (cracking, etc.) under high load? Might have to add doublers or glass circumference winding if the rotor can't hold up to higher power usage (assuming the windings/cooling will support higher power use).

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff, www.ecoinnovation.co.nz have extensively tested every model of the smart drive for generation. The data is still relevant for motoring if you understand motor theory. You can buy their data set from the website.

There are several different models of the smart drive with different windings (conductor size and number of turns) as well as the most recent type which is a DLRK type with 36 stator fingers.

Ecoinnovation also do a pressed steel reinforcing dish, used in wind turbine conversions, to reinforce the rotor.

The stator windings can be reconnected for various BEMF / current ratings. I suggest you use a scooter BLDC motor controller, reprogrammed for your smart drive parameters.

Sam.


----------



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought mine off of TradeMe. Theres a trader selling them for 20 bucks each. Not bad and considering the state of mine I am very happy. I am going to be rewinding it for low volts and high amps and then adding hall sensors. I am looking to make a custom downhill scooter style frame with the same style(big wheels). Am hoping the motor is up to the job as it is, will need something done about the long shaft. And I think the magnets tend to demagnetise. Anyways I look forward to doing this build.

There's a nice thread here: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=942

And here: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=14474


AND useful info: http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/FPRewire.asp

Jake.


----------



## badlittlemonkey (Dec 28, 2010)

locost_bryan said:


> Came across this Inventors Kit for making generators out of F&P Smart Drive (SD) motors. They also have a downloadable pdf file that explains quite a bit about SD motors.
> 
> The relevant figures as generators seems to be 1.4kw @ 1600-1800rpm for 48 volts. Doesn't sound much, but talking to the guy who runs the company, they can be keyed together to create more powerful units (hydro power generators, in their case). I haven't been able to find much info on the web about the motors (apart from this), so I'm not sure what voltage and wattage they are as F&P make them (any washing machine repairmen on the forum?).
> 
> ...


Hmmmm interesting idea there I was thinking if maybe a alternator or 5 from say a Kenworth truck would work, something like this but with out the petrol motor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yti-GQa5n0I


----------



## JeffA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Smart Drive controller*

Well back again. After a bit of research, I have decided to modify the smart drive motor to high current mode and rewire each of the 14 series coils per phase to 14 parallel coils. This should allow reasonable operation from 12-24V (or multiple deep cycle 6V) without step up. The only issue I have is getting sample 3 phase mo-controllers from the states (like an 8201 or 8202). A 3 phase bridge for commutation should follow easily from the open source mo controller project (just need 1/3 more of the IRF1405/equiv MOSFETs). Too bad I only have a later model .6mm smart drive - gotta go get another scrap F&P to get 1mm and stronger magnets. I don't really relish the thought of fitting better magnets as this negates the cost advantage of the F&P smart drive.


----------

